# Red door warning lights



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Just purchased a couple of weeks ago a new tts , I assumed it would have the red door warning lights as standard but unfortunately it doesn't.
I have been quoted £330 + vat for fitting from the dealer anyone know someone in Scotland central belt who would be able to fit and do the coding ect ?
That sum doesn't include the cost of the two warning lights / thanks in advance


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

This company sell the red lights to replace the reflectors https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... paket.html

They also sell a kit to fit audi rings to the white puddle lights plus the red lights at the rear https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... paket.html

Note the prices are per side. They come with instructions (in German) which google translates well. Most competent auto electricians should be able to fit. An hours work for both doors maximum. I did it myself very easily but I'm fairly practical.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks so much for all your help and advice / appreciated


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my 2018 TTS too, no warning lights, just reflectors  

so, I bought a kit (light+loom x2), but no instructions, any idea about how to connect them ?

I have puddle lights fitted as standard, do I have to connect the 2 wires coming from the red light to those going to puddle lights, or what?
thanks


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> my 2018 TTS too, no warning lights, just reflectors
> 
> so, I bought a kit (light+loom x2), but no instructions, any idea about how to connect them ?
> 
> ...


Yes you can do that, colour code is the same normally


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes I did it on my RS.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

unfortunately the colour of the wires coming from the light connector (brown and red) are not matching those of the puddle light, I will try to understand which is plus and which is minus...



Jampie said:


> Yes you can do that, colour code is the same normally


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

do you remember at which point of the puddle light wiring you connected the wires coming from the red light? near puddle light connector or what?
thanks



Erty said:


> Yes I did it on my RS.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

great! many thanks


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

after a bit of research and prising my red door marker/reflectors out I've discovered that some of the old bits I robbed from my dad's old A6 1.8T (after it died and went to the breakers) are a direct fit, I've ordered full VCDS as I want to enable parking sensor visual display and a few other things, so will be fitting puddle lights the red markers, door LED trim strip lights and door pocket illumination while I'm at it.
Anyway here is the (circa 2000 Audi A6) door marker and wiring, looks similar to the TT one but fitted with a capless bulb.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

If you have reflectors - as mine does, I can't see why you'd want to faff around fitting the lights. The reflectors do what they're supposed with no issues :-|


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Mr GTS said:


> If you have reflectors - as mine does, I can't see why you'd want to faff around fitting the lights. The reflectors do what they're supposed with no issues :-|


pedestrians and cyclists don't generally have headlights bright enough to illuminate a reflector 
plus I don't have puddle lights and wil lbe taking the door card off to fit those anyway
penny pinching audi as my mk4 golf had red and white door lights and they are a nice touch and a good safety item IMO


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

considering the low cost of the red warning lights, definitively a must... apart safety matter, I couldn't stand my old S3 8L had them as standard in 2003 and a 2018 TTS not....


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, agree !


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

blackvalver said:


> Mr GTS said:
> 
> 
> > If you have reflectors - as mine does, I can't see why you'd want to faff around fitting the lights. The reflectors do what they're supposed with no issues :-|
> ...


Pedestrians with headlights? That's a new one on me :lol:

Joking aside, it still seems a pointless exercise to me, as the reflectors on the doors catch the light just fine. They don't need a direct light to illuminate them. I always look what's behind me before I open a door :wink: Each to their own I guess


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

chelspeed said:


> This company sell the red lights to replace the reflectors https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... paket.html
> 
> They also sell a kit to fit audi rings to the white puddle lights plus the red lights at the rear https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... paket.html
> 
> Note the prices are per side. They come with instructions (in German) which google translates well. Most competent auto electricians should be able to fit. An hours work for both doors maximum. I did it myself very easily but I'm fairly practical.


It seems that the company you posted links for thinks that Brexit has wiped the UK off the map!
There's no price shown for shipping to the UK and the UK isn't listed on the Checkout page as a possible country to send the items to.

I get the feeling we're not welcome anymore!


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackhole128 said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> > This company sell the red lights to replace the reflectors https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... paket.html
> ...


puddle lights new from ebay (about £10 a pair) and find a scrap yard for the red door lights, they are fitted on loads of other audi models, in fact I have a second pair I might sell as I prised 4 off my dad's old A6 before it was scrapped


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

red warning lights can be bought on aliexpress for a fraction (around 6 pounds) of the cost of the OEM onese (around 80 pounds),.... unlike the puddle lights, there is really no difference in terms or quality, they are just a bulb inside a plastic housing... 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3287549 ... 4c4dBDOBCB


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

anyone know the pin arrangement/wiring colours for the quad block connector in the doors? trying to add some components to a basic door that currently just has the window switch and B&O light strip.

passenger side pins in door connector:









quad block centre part with wiring for speaker light and window switch 









Pin 5 brown=common earth
Pin 8 grey=speaker light strip
Pin 4 blue/black window switch

other two are window switch operation and illumination


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Pin 16 is the door lights, pin 5 is earth.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

chelspeed said:


> Pin 16 is the door lights, pin 5 is earth.


brilliant, thank you, will write this up when it's done, bought some new pins for the connector block for the extra circuits, tiny little things!


----------

